# лайка для инструмента



## bombastic (12 Янв 2011)

Какую альтернативу можно придумать для замены пластиковой лайки на инструменте?
несколько экземпляров отвалились и помялись в мехах, а те, 
что прикреплены заново - трещат и искажают тон язычка, тк имеют повышенную жесткость и кривизну.
мне лично хочется приклеить в двое сложенный скотч- понравилось его гибость и прямота.
Может кто то из Спб продаст мне кусок этого оригинального пластика?


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2011)

bombastic писал:


> Какую альтернативу можно придумать для замены пластиковой лайки на инструменте?


Словосочетание "пластиковая лайка" звучит как "металлическая деревяшка" . Детали, которые Вы имеете ввиду, называются залогами или проёмными клапанами, а лайка - это конкретный материал (натуральная кожа специальной выделки). Лично мне кажется, что лучше всего было бы заменить залоги именно на качественные лайковые, причём все по кругу. Что же касается пластика, то, насколько мне известно, этот материал называется Цитата:


> Полиэтилентерефталат (ПЭТФ) - сложный полиэфир, выпускается в России под названием "лавсан", за рубежом - "майлар", "терилен".
> Сегодня ПЭТФ используется для производства разнообразнейшей упаковки для продуктов и напитков, косметики и фармацевтических средств, ПЭТ материалы незаменимы при изготовлении аудио, видео и рентгеновских пленок, автомобильных шин, бутылок для напитков, пленок с высокими барьерными свойствами, волокон для тканей.


Наверное можно попытаться подобрать что-то подходящее по свойствам и вырезать из какой-нибудь баночки из под йогурта, например. А ещё у вас в Питере есть ООО "Народное творчество", они и ремонтом инструментов занимаются и запчасти продают. Я у них себе комплект кнопок для баяна "Агат" заказывал (стандартные "юпитеровские" пуговицы + специально выточенные на станке дюралевые основания с резьбовыми отверстиями и прокладками). Прислали по почте наложенным платежом. Вам ещё проще, если Вы в С-Ленинбурге живёте.


----------



## bombastic (12 Янв 2011)

спасибо, MAN =)
порадовали развернутым ответом, я уже приклеил лавсановые заложники, от пачки печенья))
причем и цвет и фактура их абсолютно такая же, как и на заводских ! (всегда знал, что итальянцы любят злаковые вкусности.)
если бы они не искажали тон звучания, и не трещали я был бы доволен, буду искать выход из ситуации.

Кстати ООО народное творчество - артель от красного октября (не буду сейчас распростроняться) не завоевали моего доверия, и даже наоборот, превысили его предел, теперь ремонтируюсь у мастера Морозова.

кстати у них в прайсе много полезного, куплю ка я у них эту лайку))


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2011)

bombastic писал:


> я уже приклеил лавсановые заложники, от пачки печенья))причем и цвет и фактура их абсолютно такая же, как и на заводских ! (всегда знал, что итальянцы любят злаковые вкусности.)


Печенье было российского производителя или итальянское? =)
(Возможно в этом вся проблема заключается  )
А по деталькам, изготовленным "артелью" для меня, тоже, кстати, есть кой-какие претензии. За те деньги, которые стоил мой заказ, я рассчитывал на более высокое качество.


----------



## bombastic (12 Янв 2011)

Заложники выкроил из обертки печенья Посиделкино(мое любимое)
точь в точь как делают итальянцы(с отрубями, овсяное с изюмом)
А новый материал купил в канцелярском - обычная пластиковая 
папка за 5 р, того же цвета и фактуры (гибкости) что и была.
кстати, почему то я согласен с итальянцами - на верхнем регистре 
запросто можно и нужно ставить пластик (лайка там тонкая, а значит нету таких технологий, чтобы она выдержала питерскую влажность ~90%)
уверен, все встанет удачно


----------



## Rusik (22 Ноя 2011)

Чем заменить лайку?Спасибо.


----------



## dzonni006 (26 Авг 2012)

Самое простое и подходящее.Ламинат разной толщины.


----------

